# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  قائمة خبيرات التجميل الجديدة -------

## ام شامخ 2

[CENTER]


أخواتي خبيرات تجميل الكريمات 

في هذا الموضوع نحاول نقدم لعضوات الكريمات قائمة لكل خبيرة تجميل مسجلة لدينا في الموقع

تحت عضوية خبيرة تجميل

حيث بامكانهن الإطلاع على أعمالهنا 

والإستفسار منهن حول أي استفسار تجميلي


ونحن بهذا الصدد نشكر كل خبيرة تجميل شاركت معنا 

لذلك فنحن نثق بأنهن إن شاء الله سيكونن محل ثقة بالنسبة للعضوات

ونرجو من كل خبييرة تجميل مشتركة لدينا أن تسجل البيانات التالية ليكون الموضوع مرجع لهن1- 

1 -اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها 
3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
5 - بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون
6 - اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة 
الرجاء من جميع الخبيرات ارسال ارقام هواتفهم لي ع الخاص في حال اي عضوة طلبت رقم تيلفونها


ملا حظة : الرجاء من العضوات عدم الرد لحين انتهاء الخبيرات من التسجيل وفي حالة اي عضوة ارادت رقم احدي المكيرات تراسلها ع الخاص اوتراسلني
والله ولي التوفيق[/CENTER]

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## فارسة دبي

1 -اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
فارسة دبي...بالمنتدى 
فرح

2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها ك
دبي

3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
دبي


4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
المكياج والتسريحات ...



5 - الاسعار....تشمل المكياج فقط
العادي 200 درهم
الاسبشل 400 درهم
الملجة + ليلة الحنا 800 درهم
العروس 2000 درهم


6 - نموذج من اعمالي في التوقيع..
وقريبا ان شاء الله بنزل صور اكثر..

----------


## ام شامخ 2

1[CENTER] -اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
ام شامخ
2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها 
بوظبي / الشامخة3 - 
الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
بوظبي - بني ياس - الشوامخ - النهضة - الشهامة 
4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
المكياج - الشعر
5 - بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون






6 - اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة 
العادي 200 درهم - الاسبشل 350 درهم - الملجة وليلة الحنا 700 -العروس 3000 درهم
[SIZE="5"][COLOR="Red"]]]

----------


## عزةالعامري

-اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
عزة العامري

2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها 
العين

الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
جميع مناطق الدولة

4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
المكياج + الشعر 

5- بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون

----------


## reemy2003

-اسم خبيرة التجميل : (ريمي)Reemy2003
2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها : العين
3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها مدينة العين وابوظبي ودبي
4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها (كل انواع مكياج+ تسريحة)
5 - بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون شوف توقيعي ومن تريد تشوف صوركامله لوجه اهلا وسهلا عندي في البيت
6 - اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة 
مكياج عروس+تسريحه+بروفه مجانا=1500
مكياج وتسريحه ملجه+ليلة حنا+صباحيه=600
مكياج اسبشل+تسريحه=400

----------


## هنديه99

* الاسم المستعار في المنتدي
ه نديه 99
ا لاسم الحقيقي 
فاطمه ( ام سيف)
ا لاماره التي اقيم فيها 
عجمان 
ا لامارات او المدن التي اقدم فيها خدماتي
كل الامارات
نوع الخدمات التي ممكن اقدمها ( ميكياج ) وقريياااااا الشعر 
صور بعض من اعمالي إنشاء الله قريباااا بتشوفون شغلي 
الاسعار يوم احط الصور 



*

----------


## حامض حلو

مشاء الله عليكم واسعاركم جداً معقوله الله يوفقكم جميعاً بس ممكن رقمج يام ام شامخ عندي مناسبه وحابه انج اتسويلي ميك اب شكراً

----------


## أم سارة

1 -اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )

أم سارة

2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها

الشارقه

3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها

الشارقه,عجمان,دبي اذا زاد العدد عن 3 بالاسبشل

4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها

مكياج+شعر

5 - بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون

في المرفقات+ التوقيع


6 - اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة 

العادي 150
الاسبشل من 350
450
الملجه او ليله الحنا 700
العروس 2000

واذا طلعت للزبونه 50 درهم

----------


## ميك اب

1-اسم خبيرة التجميل الحقيقي وليس المستعار
نهاد
2- الدوله التي اقيم بها 
البحرين
3- الاماره التي بامكاني تقديم خدماتي بها 
دبي والشارقه
4- نوع الخدمات التي يمكن ان اوفرها
حاليا مكياج فقط
5- اسعار المكياج
للاسبيشل والعادي نفس الشي 500 درهم اذا 8 بنات وفوق واذا اقل 700 درهم
العروس سواء زواج او خطوبه 3500 درهم
6- صور من اعمالي

----------


## G.I.R.L

1 -اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
هند
2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها 
راس الخيمة
3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها

جميع مناطق الدولة بس لازم يكونن مجموعه او عروس4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
مكياج مع شعر

5 - بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون






6 - اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة
بالنسبه لأسعار المكياج في بيتي
العادي 200
الإسبشل 300
مكياج الملجه مع الشعر 1500
مكياج العروس مع الشعر 3000

وعندي خبيرة شعر وايد شاطره والتساريح على حسب طول الشعر
واذا الزبونه اسيرلها الصاله او البيت في راس الخيمه خمسين درهم زياده على المكياج العادي فقط اما الإسبشل نفس السعر اما خارج الإمارة اطلع فقط اذا مجموعه او عروس ومكياج البنات اسبشل يعني شعر ومكياج 600 اما العروس خارج الإماراه 3500 تسريحه ومكياج

----------


## Helm_Art

1 -اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
Helm_art ...بالمنتدى 
حلم..
ومعروفه باسم حلم 


2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها 
دبي 

3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها

الوصول الي اي مكان سواء بالقاعة او الامارات الاخرى  

4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
المكياج والتسريحات ...



5 - بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون

هذا الرابط للموضوع مالي فالمنتدى :http://www.uaewomen.net/showthread.p...light=helm_art

وهذي بعض الصور 




6 - اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة

مكياجي للعادي 170 والاسبشل من 250 الى 300 بالاضافة رسم او كرستال والملجة 700 والعروس ب1500 هذي الاسعار من دون التسريحة عندي فالبيت .
واذا طلعت الى امارات الثانية وبرع البيت ازيد سعر المواصلات فقط
والتسريحة عندي لبنانية اتسوي التساريح في دبي ب 350 والعروس 1500 
واذا طلعت برع دبي تزيد على الاسعار

----------


## الجورية الحلوة

اسم خبيرة التجميل : 

*شهد2-* 
الإمارة التي تقييم بها

أبوظبي 3 - 

الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها

أبوظبي وخورفكان

4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها

مكياج وتسريحات5 - 

بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون

ان شاء الله بتلاقونهن على هالروابط وبالتوقيع مثل ما هو واضح 6 - 

http://www.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=176988

http://www.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=176010

اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة
350 اسبشل 
250 العادي
200 الشعر
و 3000 للعرايس

----------


## نجلاء النعيمي

الله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## awashy

اسم خبيرة التجميل : 
عواشي ( أم علي)

الإمارة التي تقييم بها
دار محمد بن راشد

الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
دبي فقط

4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
مكياج وباذن الله التسريحات قريبا 

بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون







اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة
بعد العرض انشالله وماراح يكون اي اختلاف وفاااااااااااااااااااالكم طيب

[B]_شكر خااااص لحبيبتي (ام شامخ) على هالموضوع_ [/B]

----------


## flymengo

اسم خبيرة التجميل : 
flymengo( أم ســــلامي)

الإمارة التي تقييم بها

دبي دار الحي

الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
دبي حاليا وانشاء الله الامارات الاخرى عن قريب

4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
مكياج وباذن الله التسريحات قريبا 

بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون



اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة

العادي 250 درهم

السبيشل 400

وفاالكم طيب

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

1 -اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
فوفو فوفو
والحقيقي (فاطمة الحمادي )


2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها 
الشارقة حاليا

3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
دبي.. أبوظبي.. الشارقة 

4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
المكياج والتسريحات ...
العادي200
الاسبيشل 250
حنة أو ملجة 500
العروس 1000

وهذي أسعار الميكب..وبالنسبة للتسريحات عندي لبنانية وايد شاطرة
وأسعارها تتراوح بين ال 150 وال500 حسب طول الشعر ونوع التسريحة المطلوبة


5 - بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون
قريبا ان شاء الله

----------


## ام عبادي84

الله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## أم عويضه

الله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## عزاوي

1 -اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( عزاوي )
2- ا الدولة التي تقييم بها 
سلطنة عمان( البريمي)


4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
مكياج وتسريحات +تاجير فساتين السهرة تبدأ الاسعار من 500_300_)وعندي فساتين أيجار للملكة
اكسسوارت (شغل ايد)
اكسسوارات عرض الملكة (شماعة ملابس راقية مع 3مانيكان لعرض فساتين العرس +صنوق للملابس الداخلية +2 عطارة للعرس بس ب700) عرض الملكه من عيوني(عندي فنان ديكور يصمملج احلي تصميم وخبرة اكثر من 12سنة في تنسيق ديكور المنازل والحدائق وطريقة تنسيق المناديس ) 
وصراحة شغل حلو وقيمة حلوة
والي تحب ارتبلها
+حناء(والبنت هي الي تجيب الحناء )وأحسن حناء طبعا (حنات رشنا)
الحناء العادي(40_50 )والهندي 60
لحد الكوع من (80_100) لحد الكتف من200_230
الملكة من ,270_300
العروس من 400_500_600(علي حسب الطلب)

5 - بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون
(قريبا أن شاللة رابط خاص لكل شغلي)
6 - اسعار المكياج عندي
مكياج +تسريحة(_250_300)سبشل 
والعرايس من1000_1300مع الاكسسوار اكرستالات لليدين ع الحناء)
********تخفيض للبنت في حلات استاجار الفستان و الحناء والمكياج وتحصل علي اكسسوار هدية مني

----------


## أم المر

الموضووووووووووووووع فعلا رائع

----------


## **أم سلطان**

:12 (5): 


اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
ام سلطان
2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها 
عجمان

الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
عجمان فقط وفي بيتي لأني ما اروح عند حد :12 (64): 4 
- نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
المكياج + الشعر  :44 (36): 
5- بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون

اشاء الله عن قريب

الاسعار :12 (26): 
350 مكياج اسبيشل مع التسريحة
800 مكياج الخطوبه+تسريحة
2000للعروس (مكياج =شعر)

----------


## بنت أبوهـا

هلا اختيه شحالج عساج بخير لو ممكن رقمج عشان اذا الله كتب وتعاملنه وياج ..وماشي صور مكياج ولا حناء عشان نشوف شغلج؟؟

----------


## what ever

الله يعطيكم العافيه ويزاكم الله خير 
والتوفيق ان شاء اللـــه ^_^

----------


## الشوق2

السلام عليكم ...

فديتج "حياة الإمارات "ممكن رقمج ع الخاص

----------


## عين البلاد

-اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
اميرة الحمادي


2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها 
الشارقه


3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
الشارقه وعجمان ابوظبي ون شاء الله باقي المدن عن قريب


4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
مكياج وتسؤيحه


5 - بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون
عما قريب 


6 - اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة 
انا الي اروح 
العادي 200
الاسبشل 300
ال vip (الخطوبه ولليلة الحنا )600
والعر حسب الطول ولكن ما تتعدى ال300
العروس 3000 مع التسريحه

----------


## بنت أبوهـا

السلام عليكم شحالج حبوبه عساج بخير الغاليه بغيت اسئل ماتسرين اماكن ثاني غير امارة بوظبي؟؟ واذا تسيرين بغيت رقمج ماعليج امر وسمحيلي على الازعاج

----------


## بنت أبوهـا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....شحالج الغاليه عساج بخير حبوبه بغيت رقمج اذا فيه مجال بصراحه عيبتني رسمت العيون ..ارجو انج تردين عليه ..وبس الغاليه انتي مااكدتي اذا تظهرين للبيت ولا؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دفى الورد

1-اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها ):

هدى الحمادي..

2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها :

 خورفكان..

3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها:

خورفكان حالياً..

4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها:

حالياً مكياج فقط..

5 - بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون:




هذي البداية بس والياي أحلى وبألوااااااااااااااااااااان يدييييييدة

6 - اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة:

في حالة تيني البيت في خورفكان أسعاري كالآتي ..

* سعر المكياج العادي 200 
** سعر المكياج الاسبشل 300 
*** سعر مكياج الخطوبة أو الملجة أو ليلة الحنـــــــــة و الصباحية 700..

 بالنسبة لأسعاري في حالة أطلع بشرط مايقل عدد البنات عن 4..

*سعر المكياج العادي 250
**سعر المكياج الاسبشل 350
***سعر مكياج الخطوبة أو الملجة أو ليلة الحنـــــــــة و الصباحية 750

----------


## Bronzya

1-اسم خبيرة التجميل :

فاطمة ^^


2- الإمارة التي أقيم بها 

دبي دار الحي


3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكاني تقديم خدماتي فيها:

كل الامارات بإذن الله ، على حسب العدد والمنطقة


4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن أوفرها

مكياج حالياً و التسريحات قريباً بإذن الله


5 - بعض من اعمالي فقط للعيون

شوفي هالرابط 

http://www.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=217262


6 - اسعار المكياج عندي بالبيت:

العادي: 200 درهم

الاسبيشل: 300 درهم 

الاكسترا سبيشل: 500 درهم وهو ينفع للملجة واللي تحب رسمات العيون ورسمات الويه والتميز

(اسوي بروفه)


و في حالة ذهابي للزبونة:


بـزيد على السعر الاجمالي بس سعر التوصيل حسب الاماره اللي بروحلها

----------


## نــوااااره

مـــــــــــــا شاءالله عليكم كـــــــــــــل وحدة تقـــــــول الزود عندي بصراحة روووووعة

انا جربت شغل الاخت " حياة التميمي "

بصراحة شغل ولا أروع ,,, وأخلاق وذوق مافيه منه

تتقبل الآراء بصدر رحب وتسمع لج ,,,,, وروحها حلوة ترتاحين لها أول ماتشوفينها

----------


## هستي

THANXXXXXX

----------


## نونوتي_2007

> 1-اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها ):
> 
> هدى الحمادي.. 
> 2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها : 
> خورفكان.. 
> 3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها: 
> خورفكان حالياً.. 
> 4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها: 
> حالياً مكياج فقط.. 
> ...


 
اول مرة اسمع عنج ^^

----------


## احتاجك..

بالتوفيق للكل

----------


## بنت الرمل

خواتي بغيت ارقامهم لو سمحتن ضروري عندي عرس في الصيف
والسموحه

----------


## الشنطة مول

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووره والله ماحد يسواج@@بنت العين@@.....

----------


## Om al-yazia

بالتوفيج للجميع 

بالنسبه لبطاقة عضوية الماكيره 

كانت 100 وصارت الحين 500 شو الاسباب اخواتي ؟

عقبال ما تشوفون شغلي باذن الله 

كل الشكر

----------


## مبحرة

يا بنات انا سجلت نفسى خبيرة تجميل وما وضعونى فى القاشمة لماذا؟ ساعدونى

----------


## دفى الورد

> يا بنات انا سجلت نفسى خبيرة تجميل وما وضعونى فى القاشمة لماذا؟ ساعدونى


حبيبتي لازم يكون عدد مشاركاتج 500 واكثر عشان تحصلين العضوية...

----------


## امسيان

بالتوفيييييييييييق

----------


## وصآإآيف

بالتوفيج خواتي .. مشاااء الله ماكييرات فناناات ^^
استمتعت بالصور .’’’

----------


## ندى العلي

بالتوفيق للكل

----------


## امل بشير حلال

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## امل بشير حلال

موفقين

----------


## الناعمة

موفقييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## حامض حلو

مرحبا عزيزتي ممكن اطرشيلي ارقامهم على الخاص وبالأخص الي في بوظبي

----------


## om_sultan8

ابا رقم عزوزية الي في البريمي

----------


## أم وردتين

موفقييين جمييييييييعا ..

----------


## مكيااجي

اتمنى لكــم التوفيق

----------


## نسايم الشوق

يعطيج العافيه
ام شامخ معاج ام حارب

----------


## ريد 2020

موفقات  :Smile: 



وللأمام يا بنات بلادي  :Smile: 




ريد

----------


## بكلمة تأسرني

تتسلمين الغالية و مشكورة على الموضوع

----------


## وصآإآيف

1 -اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )

شمآ .’,.’’..

2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها 

رأس الخيمة .,’’,..


3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها

رأس الخيمهـ .’’’,, 

4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها


( مكيآج + تسريحهـ ) .,’’,..

5 - بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون





6 - اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة 

االمكيآج العآدي : 150 درهم

المكيآج الإسبشل : 200 درهم 

الشعر ع حسب طول الشعر .’’’  لأني متعامله ويا صاالون .,,

والسموحة من اليميع .’’

----------


## وصآإآيف

:Sob7an:

----------


## لميـــاء999

ما شاء الله موضوع رائع و مفيد ...................


بغيت رقم ام سلطان اللي من عجمان ........و السموحه

----------


## بنت 22

الله يوفقجن

----------


## um suheel

-اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
um suheel

2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها 

الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
ابوظبي وراس الخيمه

4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
المكياج - الشعر
5 - بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون

[IMG][/IMG]

- اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة 
العادي 200 درهم - الاسبشل 350 درهم - الملجة وليلة الحنا 500 -العروس 2000 درهم

----------


## what ever

ما شاء الله على المكياج سووو كووول^_^

----------


## rosy2

-اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
روزي
2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها 
دبي
3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
جميع الامارات ان شاء الله
4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
مكياج+تسريحة
5 - بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون

6 - اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة 
الماكياج سعر واحد 500 داخل دبي اذا مجموعة
في حال كان شخص واحد يتغير السعر حسب الامارة

----------


## عروس جديده

اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
عروس جديده (مريم)

2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها 
رأس الخيمة 

الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
دبي الشارقة و رأس الخيمة 

4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
المكياج و الشعر... و (التعديل الكامل للعروس من شل الشعر و حمام مغربي إلي التسريحة و المكياج) 

5- بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون


6 - اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة 
العروس ( من شل الشعر و الحمام المغربي لين التسريحة و المكياج)__ 3000
الملجه __ 600 من دون شعر
ليلة الحنا __ 500 من دون شعر
الأسبشل __ 300 من دون شعر
العادي ___ 200 من دون شعر

و في حالة الذهاب بتكون بس لمجموعة بنات .... و العروس لين الصاله على حسب المكان

----------


## عيناوي

الله يوفقكم ان شاءالله يارب

----------


## Bronzya

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## طفطافي

مشكووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## ظبيانيه..

1 -اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها ) 
ظبيــــــــــــــــاانيه 

2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها ك

داار الظبي (( ابوظبي ))

3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها

جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع الاماراات 


4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها

المكياج والتسريحات ...




5 - الاسعار....تشمل المكياج فقط

العادي 300 درهم

الاسبشل 500 درهم

الملجة + ليلة الحنا 800 درهم

العروس 3000 درهم مع الشعر


6 - نموذج من اعمالي في التوقيع.. 












الغوااااااااااااالي 

اطلع بري بوظبي من 4 واكثر 

واسوي المكياااااج (( 600)) درهم من غير الشعر

----------


## وصلاويـه23

ممكن رقم ظبيانيــه

----------


## magic girl

لو سمحتو انا ابي خبيرات براس الخيمة.... 
العرس قرب وانا محتارة ساعدوني.....

----------


## جروحي باقيه

وايد حلو
انا ابي اعرض اعمالي 
بس كيف

----------


## ملكة روما

لو سمحتن بغيييت رقم حياة الامارات !!!!!!

----------


## 7awaa

عرسنا 21-6 
بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز 
بغيت رقم حياة لامارات

----------


## Om al-yazia

اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
ام اليازيه
الإمارة التي تقييم بها 
العين دار الزين 
الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
حاليا العين 
نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
حاليا مكيااج
بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون

 

 




اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة 
العادي 200 
الاسبيشل 350
الملجه او الخطوبه او في اي بي 650

----------


## dora

لو سمحت ممكن رقم حياة التميمي

----------


## $العنود$

ربي يوفقكم

----------


## موادع99

مرحبا بغيت رقم أم سلطان اللي فعيمان اللي اتعررررررررررررفه اطرشلي على الخاص


ابليز ضروري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ام شامخ 2

اب
اب

----------


## بهلولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ام شامخ 2

اب
اب

----------


## moja1979

مشكوره اختي ام شامخ على هالموضوع الطيب

----------


## أحب البر

بعد وايد عندنا براك ( عزة - بدريه - علياء-مريم .............. الخ )
وينهم نبا بعض من أعمالهم وأرقامهم ولو ع الخاص

----------


## العين الدامعة

ممكن ارقام كل خبيرات التجميل

----------


## taifamer

الاسم بالمنتدى :taifamer
ام طيف
الامارة:عجمان الشارجة ودبي راس الخيمة
مكياج +شعر
سعر المكياج 250 الى 300
الشعر حسب التسريحة
بعض من اعمالي
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## taifamer

شكري لاْم شامخ على الموضوع الروعة مشكورة الغالية وربي يوفقج

----------


## قصايدuae

للرفع

----------


## nooor1

:Rad: 

1 -اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
قصايد

2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها 
أبوظبي

3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
جميع أنحاء الدوله

4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
المكياج / الشعر

5 - بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون





6 - اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة

السعر في حالة حضور الزبونة (أبوظبي) = 350د
وفي حالة الذهاب للزبونة (دبي + الشارقة + العين) = 500د
ضواحي الشارقة + رأس الخيمة + أم القيوين + الفجيرة = 600د

ملاحظة :
الميكاج عندي بس اسبيشل السعر مع الرموش


 :Kafara:

----------


## ليالي_العين

*ما شاء الله عليكم .. بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## ام شامخ 2

اب
اب

----------


## مكيااجي

اب اب

----------


## اجتبيه

مشكووووووووووووووره أخني

----------


## وعد الشامسي

التوفيق للجميع

----------


## أم_أسماء

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
الله يوفجكن يارب
وانا حاطة عيني ع هنتين
ان شاء الله من تستوي مناسبة بتواصل وياهن
والله يبارك فيكن

----------


## المكياج عشقي

واااااااااااااايد روعه هالموضوع والمفروض يتثبت مانيلس انطلعه كل شوي لانه مفيد للجميع 



ثبتووووووووووووووووووووه





شوشو

----------


## بنت زايد.2

موضوع رائع

----------


## MaRaAaM

UP...UP

----------


## ملاك محمد

1 -اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( ملاك محمد )

2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها : دبي و عجمان 
3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها 
دبي والشارقه وعجمان وراس الخيمه 



4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
المكياج فقط 

- اسعار المكياج عندج و في حالة الذهاب للزبونة 
في حالة الزبونه اتيي عندي في البيت سعر المكياج العادي 200 درهم والاسبشل 300 درهم اما اذا انا اللي اروح للزبونه سعر المكياج العادي ب 250 والاسبشل ب 350 
وهذا بعض من شغلي وترقبوا جديدي .....
http://www.qahtaan.com/works/up/get....xm471219119703
http://www.qahtaan.com/works/up/get....xrvz1219119703
http://www.qahtaan.com/works/up/get....tvxy1219119703
http://www.qahtaan.com/works/up/get....wjob1219119703

----------


## ملاك المزروعي

للرفع

----------


## alreem73

> 1 -اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
> Helm_art ...بالمنتدى 
> حلم..
> ومعروفه باسم حلم 
> 
> 
> 2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها 
> دبي 
> 
> ...


ممكن رقم لو سمحتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عــــــــاجل

----------


## لحظات عابرة

للرفع ...بعض الصور مب طالعة

----------


## ملاك محمد

يلا ماكيرات المنتدى همتكم

----------


## شوق _ زايد

موفقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## Ryo0oM

روووعه الموضوع يا ريت لو يتثبت عشان الكل يستفيد  :Smile:

----------


## uae_9009

ماشاء الله 

تسلمووون فديتكن 

بس وين ماكيرات الفجيرة وينهن بنات اماراتي

----------


## سيدة حب راك

up

up

up

----------


## نجمة المساء

بالتوفيق انشالا

----------


## سمكة الحب

اب
اب

----------


## عسليات

بصراحة عجبني ماكياج ام شامخ بس المشكله انها في بوظبي

----------


## سحر الخزرجي

موفقه ام شامخ لي الموضوع المتميز حتي تعطين فرصه للبنات بان يتعرفون علي الماكيرات الاخوات و نشوف شغلهم الحلو

----------


## نور العين

واااااااااااااااااايد حلو الموضوع لو تنزلون موضوع للشعر بعد عشان يكتمل الموضوع

----------


## nonowa

الصراحة موضوع وايد حلو تسلمين يا ام شامخ

----------


## شجون83

ابى رقم ميعاد الحمادي بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## Miss World

بالتوفيق لجميع الماكييرات ^_^

----------


## نور 1

السلام عليكم ممكن رقم حياة التميمي على الخاص ضروري وبسرعة

----------


## uae_9009

عيزت و انا ادور الموضوع اخيرا حصلته >_<

امممم ام شامخ فديتج ليش ما تثبتينه

----------


## al7oor

خبيرة تجميل الحور
2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها : الشارقه
3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها جميع الاماره ماعده المنطقه الغربيه
4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها (كل انواع مكياج+ تسريحة)
5 - بعض من اعمالها فقط للعيون ومن تريد تشوف صوركامله لوجه اهلا وسهلا عندي في البيت

الاسعار....تشمل المكياج فقط
العادي 250 درهم
الاسبشل 300 درهم
الملجة + ليلة الحنا 800 درهم
العروس 2000 درهم

----------


## ام ميرانه

ماشاااء الله ممكن ارقام الماكيرات

----------


## A M N A

مشاء الله عليكن خواتي .. ربي يوفقكن
ومشكووره يا ام شامخ على الموضوع بصراحه تووب .. 

عقبال ما يفتحون باب التسجيل وتشوفوووني وياكم  :Big Grin:  

ظبيانيه وشهد عيني عليكن بااااارده .. 
بصراحه ذووووووووووق ولا به قصور بالباقي اكيد 


موفقات يارب 

ام شامخ , القمزية , حياة الامارات 

بليز ثبتوا الموضوع ! 





,

----------


## ام شامخ 2

--------

----------


## m_e_m_e

لو سمحتوا بغيت رقم حياة التميمي ضروووري

----------


## شوق _ زايد

موفقين

----------


## هواجس قلب

*ممكن رقم حياة التميمي؟*

----------


## Ghazool

Bronzya 

شو أسعار العروس و ممكن صور للميك أب عروس

----------


## Ghazool

ممكن رقم ظبيانيــه

شكرا

----------


## Ghazool

قصايد ما أتسوييين للعرووس 

و شو الاسعار

----------


## Ghazool

الحور

ممكن صور للمكياج

----------


## Warda Hamra

وين أقدر أشووف صور مكياج الخبيرة فوفو (فاطمة الجمادي9) وممكن أحصل على رقمها أو رقم أي خبيرة مكياج بس اتي البيت في بوظبي لأنه عندي عرس في نص شهر ستة؟؟؟

----------


## Warda Hamra

أريد رقم تلفون حياة التميمي

----------


## أم محمـــد

موفقة

----------


## قمر الرومنسيه

الصراحه موضوع حلو و فكره مبتكره
الكل بيختار على راحته و بكل سهوله
ربي يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## خلود الحب

يغيت رقم وحده تعدل ويكون ميك ابها رهيب انا اخت معرس ومب محصله حد يعدلنا بلييز ام شامخ ردي عليه 
او اي وحده من خواتي

----------


## الحلوووه19

مووضوووع راااااائع جداااااااا

----------


## الحلوووه19

اباااا راايط ماكيره نكها برونزيه و أسمها فااطمه ضروووري

----------


## ما نسيت

روووووووووووووووووووووووعة
موفقة

----------


## هنآدي

رفــ‘ع

----------


## الأنامل

على فكرة ما في خبيرااااااات تجميل بامارة الفجيرة ؟؟؟؟

جاوبوني الله يخليكم

----------


## قمرة الخليج

موفقات ان شاء الله

----------


## الأنامل

.................؟؟ ليش ما حد يرد

----------


## om 7amada

والله مثل ويهكم انا بصراحة مو عاجبني بس تقريبا حلو مكياج فاطمة الحمادي

----------


## om 7amada

اتغشمر بصراحة حلو

----------


## om 7amada

فناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## Diamonds

موفقين ياااااااااارب

----------


## عبير الشرق

موفقين ياااااااااارب

----------


## somebody

بنغي ماكيرررات اكثر من راك ويا الشعررر

----------


## pink-n-punk

up up

----------


## موناليزا ***

-اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
موناليزا 


2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها كي
بوظبي
3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
بدع زايد


4 - نوع الخدمات التي يمكن أن توفرها لها
المكياج 



5 - الاسعار....تشمل المكياج فقط
العادي 180درهم
الاسبشل350درهم
الملجة 800 درهم



6 - نموذج من اعمالي.
وقريبا ان شاء الله بنزل صور.

?

----------


## ظبيانية طر

طرشوووووووووووولي رقم ميعاد الحمادي

----------


## elegant store

حلوووووو  :Smile:

----------


## ام سالم

حلو الموضوع

موفقات ان شاء الله

----------


## - ميمي -

موفقين ياااااااااارب

----------


## malak_AD

نبى بعد وفي صور مب ظاهره اهني

----------


## AL WAFA

صباح الخير :Smile:

----------


## أم الكباتن

:55: 

*** سبــــح ــــا ن الله وبـــ ح ـــمده*** 
* سبــــح ــــا ن الله الــ ع ـــظيم  
**
*
*فوووووووق* 
 :55:

----------


## شووقـ

uuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## غلايه الشوق

لو سمحتو ابا رقم منى الحمادي

----------


## شيطونة

حبيت الموضوع وااااايد

----------


## ملاك اللـيالي

موفقة

----------


## Private

> اسم خبيرة التجميل : 
> 
> *شهد2-* 
> الإمارة التي تقييم بها
> 
> أبوظبي 3 - 
> 
> الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
> 
> ...


ممكن رقمج اختي؟

----------


## Private

> 1 -اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
> Helm_art ...بالمنتدى 
> حلم..
> ومعروفه باسم حلم 
> 
> 
> 2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها 
> دبي 
> 
> ...


اختي ممكن رقمج ؟

----------


## Private

> 1 -اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها )
> فوفو فوفو
> والحقيقي (فاطمة الحمادي )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها 
> الشارقة حاليا
> ...


ممكن رقمج اختي ؟

----------


## Private

> 1 -اسم خبيرة التجميل : ( المستعار او الحقيقي حسب رغبتها ) 
> ظبيــــــــــــــــاانيه 
> 
> 2- الإمارة التي تقييم بها ك
> 
> داار الظبي (( ابوظبي ))
> 
> 3 - الإمارات أو المدن التي بامكانها تقديم خدماتها فيها
> 
> ...


ممكن رقمج اختي ؟

----------

